# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1С8 Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения

## Vittorio

Добрый день, хотелось бы узнать каким образом в данной программе будет начисляться амортизация ОС

----------


## brvender

Всмысли каким? у нас нелинейный метод, считала неправильно  я исправлял в модуле.
Вот как то тоже спрашивал http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...EC%ED%EE%E3%EE

----------


## Vittorio

Извиняюсь, видимо неправильно сформулировал вопрос.:blush: Дело немного в другом, организация применяет линейный метод...проблема в том, что когда начинаем вводить остатки по ОС как я понимаю вместо амортизации начисляется износ на 010 счёт, а он забалансовый и в итоге не сходится баланс, может быть кто-нибудь сталкивался, как поступить в данной ситуации? Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Kasay

Для автономных учреждений начисляется износ на счете 010, а не амортизация. В отличие от обычных хозрасчетников, для которых износ начисляется раз в год - им разршено начислять износ каждый месяц. Это производится при закрытии месяца.
При вводе начальных остатков амортизацию со всего 104 счета кидаем на 83.11.
Таким образом сводится баланс.

----------


## Vittorio

Спасибо:yes: с вводом разобрались. Теперь возникает другой вопрос - у нас сумма амортизации (износа) не меняется :confused: почему-то, каждый месяц одна и та же, как это будет отражаться, на каком счёте?)

----------


## Kasay

ни на каком, есть отчет ведомость амортизации, пишутся регистры при закрытии месяца. Только при списании ос со счета 010 и 83.11 уйдет износ.

----------


## Vittorio

У нас Ведомость амортизации пустая и когда заходишь в Регламентные операции-Амортизация и износ ос, нажимаю Действия-Показать движения документа там тоже пусто... Значит при формировании Главной Книги за разные месяца сумма износа меняться не будет?)

----------


## Kasay

Проверьте ввод ОС

----------


## Vittorio

D:dance:Всёёё...спасибо всем огромное, разобрались;):good:

----------


## gaxm

> Для автономных учреждений начисляется износ на счете 010, а не амортизация. В отличие от обычных хозрасчетников, для которых износ начисляется раз в год - им разршено начислять износ каждый месяц. Это производится при закрытии месяца.
> При вводе начальных остатков амортизацию со всего 104 счета кидаем на 83.11.
> Таким образом сводится баланс.


Здравствуйте!
МУ преобразовали в АУ с 14.10.10. Имеется разделительный баланс. Скажите пожалуйста ОС по остаточной стоимости вводить или по первоначалной, и куда девать амортизацию?
01.1 00    10000 вся сумма со счета 101 (первоначальная стоимость)
00 83.11   1000 вся сумма со счета 104 (амортизация)
010 износ 1000 ? так чтоли получается? 
 и куда девать суммы по счетам 40101100, 40101200, 40103000? 
ответьте пожалуйста ничего нигде не могу найти. где это можно найти?

----------


## Kasay

Дорогие "автономники"! К сожалению никто на данный момент не может точно дать инструкций по переходу из БУ в АУ, так как нет на данный момент этих самых инструкций. Для всех вас ссылка http://www1.minfin.ru/ru/budget/83-fz/
Прочтите и дай вам бог помощи. Будем ждать новых приказов.
Будем ждать единого плана счетов.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 42 секунды_
http://www.ieml.ru/economproblem/2009/1/t10.html

еще одни вариации на тему по переносу остатков.

_Добавлено через 46 минут 26 секунд_



> Здравствуйте!
> МУ преобразовали в АУ с 14.10.10. Имеется разделительный баланс. Скажите пожалуйста ОС по остаточной стоимости вводить или по первоначалной, и куда девать амортизацию?
> 01.1 00    10000 вся сумма со счета 101 (первоначальная стоимость)
> 00 83.11   1000 вся сумма со счета 104 (амортизация)
> 010 износ 1000 ? так чтоли получается? 
>  и куда девать суммы по счетам 40101100, 40101200, 40103000? 
> ответьте пожалуйста ничего нигде не могу найти. где это можно найти?


и все же по первоначальной, а в Справке о наличии ценностей, в строке 970 показываем всю амортизацию (то есть 010 счет). На 83.11 (движимое и особо ценное недвижимое имущество) так же всю первоначальную стоимость, 

суммы по счетам 401 01 на 401 03 и на 84.01 фин результат.

далее в след месяце 84.01 -86.02 имеем право.

Это рекомендации от 1с.

----------


## gaxm

эти все вариации я уже находила. если делать по первоначальной стоимости, то 
01.1 00 10000
00    83 10000  
010       1000
10    00  2000
00    86  2000
а если еще и фин результаты ставить на 84 счет то получатся в балансе суммы в два раза больше чем на самом деле.
или я Вас не понимаю.

----------


## Kasay

> эти все вариации я уже находила. если делать по первоначальной стоимости, то 
> 01.1 00 10000
> 00    83 10000  
> 010       1000
> 10    00  2000
> 00    86  2000
> а если еще и фин результаты ставить на 84 счет то получатся в балансе суммы в два раза больше чем на самом деле.
> или я Вас не понимаю.



101 ---1000
104---1000

105  2000
401 03 ---?

01 00  1000
10 00  2000

00 83,11 1000

00 84,01  --?

010 1000

помоему все сходится


а про 86 счет при переносе остатков я и не говорила

----------

